# A/c heater motor noise-vibration



## ev3ts (Sep 7, 2006)

Has anyone come across a loud noise or hum from the heater fan motor area when turning right? It sounds bizarre but often I get this noise, irrespective of the heater settings and most fan motor speeds. I've looked as best I can under the dashboard and squirted WD40 in the motor as best I can but it didn't make any significant difference.

Any ideas? Its a 2.2 diesel X-Trail, 2005.

Thanks.


----------



## clydesider (Jan 1, 2008)

Same issue with a 2003 diesel, only my noise disappears when I put the fan on full speed. I am assuming it is wear in the fan spindle and I have learned to live with it as it is an intermittant fault.


----------



## Hollister Thompson (Jun 22, 2009)

I had the same problem. It was the blower motor. It eventually burn and I had to replace it. Lukily I was able to get a used blower motor to replace it from a used parts dealer of course.
Hollister Thompson
[email protected]


----------



## flashharry (Jun 30, 2009)

I have the same problem, intermittent, I always mean to get some grease on the bearing but I never seem to get round to it.....


----------



## Hollister Thompson (Jun 22, 2009)

Hi Flashharry, the blower motor housing is not easy to remove and replace. If you are good at it you can try putting grease on the bearing but if I were you I would replace the motor. It would eventually fail In my opinion. Give it your best shot. I tried WD40. Stopped the noise for a while until it burned out.


----------



## ev3ts (Sep 7, 2006)

*Blower motor*

Thanks for the replies. 

How easy is it to replace the motor? Is it really the pig of a job it looks?

One thing I don't understand is that the noise seems to be independent of the blower speed which made me wonder if it was a flap somewhere vibrating.


----------



## bigfoot_tmn (Jan 9, 2010)

*Repair of blower motor.*

All clear from the pictures.
1








2








3








4








"608Z"








5








6








7








8


----------



## ev3ts (Sep 7, 2006)

Looks good but only 4 pictures display !


----------



## bigfoot_tmn (Jan 9, 2010)

ev3ts said:


> Looks good but only 4 pictures display !


This is because the site with pictures located in Russia. I transferred the photos to another hosting.

No any lubrication problem not solved, only postponed the end.
You must either change the blower assembly, or repair the motor.
The Nissan partnumber for it is: 27225-8H31C (old model) in Russia it will cost $259.53
The new one - 27225-95F0A for $670.76 Not bad?


----------



## bigfoot_tmn (Jan 9, 2010)

ev3ts said:


> Looks good but only 4 pictures display !


----------



## eikcolg (Jan 17, 2010)

Hi,
I did this bearing upgrade on my girlfriends 2006 x-trail.

I used 698ZZ bearings from the local shop at AUD$5.50 each.

The only trick is that you need to use a 8mm washer between the bearing and the retaining clip on each end to make up the slack in the differences between the width between original bushes and the new bearings.

Lachlan.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 10, 2010)

Hi Lachlan,

My blower motor is also making a bad noise and I fear will burn out soon. How easy was it to remove the motor and change the bearings. The local Nissan garage wants to charge me $ 650.00 USD to replace the motor! I prefer the cheaper option. I have the 2.5d 2005 X-Trial.

Thanks Denis


----------



## eikcolg (Jan 17, 2010)

Hi Denis,
It was pretty hard to get the blower assembly out from under the dash. Once it was out, it is very easy to replace the bearings, as they practically slip in place.

Lachlan.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 10, 2010)

Thanks mate. Do you have any idea where I can download a manual that will show me what screws etc. to remove to get the assembly out? Or is it just trial and error?
Cheers Denis


----------



## eikcolg (Jan 17, 2010)

I just started removing parts until I could squeeze the blower assembly out. I had to remove the ECU, glove box and half of the dash to get it out.. Its a fair bit of work to get it out. I don't know of any service manual that would explain it.. I think they put the blower on a stick on the ground in the factory and built the car around it .

Cheers.


----------



## neil_th (Nov 16, 2010)

Hi, I'm going to have a go at replacing the bearings in mine too, can you tell me if there is one bearing required or two please, and anything else I should know? Thanks in advance.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 10, 2010)

*Replacing the bearing*

Hi Neil,

I took my X-Trial to the local auto electrician as I have 2 left thumbs! He said he replaced both. The fan still makes a bit of noise but this is from the turbine blades catching on the side of the housing and not the motor. The bush he replaced was oval in the center after being worn by the motor. A pity Nissan used such a cheap part and a bush instead of a bearing in the first place. I had to print the pages from the forum to show the auto electrician as he did not believe me it is possible. I don't think it's as easy as it looks and you have to remove the entire glove box to get to the unit. Take care when removing the motor as you can crack the housing.

Maybe ask some of the other guys on the forum as they seem to have had more success.

Good luck. Cheers Denis



neil_th said:


> Hi, I'm going to have a go at replacing the bearings in mine too, can you tell me if there is one bearing required or two please, and anything else I should know? Thanks in advance.


----------



## neil_th (Nov 16, 2010)

Hi, I did the same - got an auto electrician to replace the bushes with bearings. Unfortunately with mixed results. It souns to me like the blades are catching the fan casing more than noise from the motor itself. Anyone who has been in there got any ideas please?


----------



## 2006xtrail (Nov 28, 2010)

*Mine too*

It was very embarrassing to have the fan motor buzzing... I opted for the dealer price ripoff solution and changed it myself... getting ripped of for the part AND install was too much to bear. There should be just a motor replacement for under a 100 bucks.


----------



## sloany72 (Mar 11, 2011)

*SAME!*

just a question re the fan noises/burnouts, is there a non nissan replacement that is cheaper than the $600 + nissan want? also nissan told me that you need to also replace the impeller cause it stuffs it when its removed!

thanks Sloany


----------



## digitaloutlaw (Jan 10, 2005)

Wow! I just had the same thing happen.. Sharp right turn, and it sounds like the ABS accuator almost.. Nissan in Toronto wants $800+tax to replace it. What a rip off.


----------



## shaun091382 (Jun 11, 2005)

Same issue here in Ontario as well...motor just wont turn now with power put to it...quote to replace was 754 and something in change.

I am trying to find a possible replacement heater blower....I know Siemens VDO makes replacement blowers for almost anything and seems to market them under the Continental Automotive brand as well 

For example Continental or VDO part # PM9282 is the replacement heater blower for 2005 - 2010 Xterra / Pathfinder / Frontier

I was wondering if someone else may have a cross reference # for this part.

The only nissan part# I can find here in Canada is for 27225-9H600

If anyone else can chime in on this it would be appreciated

Thanks


----------



## BrianJ (Nov 3, 2006)

*bearing noise*

Well, I did the fan bearing mod a few weeks ago as I was getting the grinding noise on turns, in fact I was getting pretty good at turning off the fan before I went around a right turn. Many thanks to those who posted the instructions on how to do it. I found the hardest part was getting the motor out of the plastic housing it sits in once it was out of the car, that took a while. While the grinding is now gone, I find the fan makes more noise than when the bushings were in. I'm curious if anyone else noticed this as well. The washers I had around were the right diameter, but they made for a very tight fit and it was a squeeze to put the snap rings back on the shaft because of this, perhaps they were too thick. Any comments on noise from those who did this fix? Thanks....


----------



## henkB (Jul 18, 2017)

Hi guys, i have bought the bearings but i am not sure how to get the bearings out. I can see that the surclips need to be removed and then how do you extract the bearings/bushes? is there a knack to getting the bearings out?? Help please!!!!! Cheers Henk


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

henkB
Welcome to the forum. If you do some more searching you will find other posts about this here, and other places that contain pretty complete instructions and pictures for how to do this. Its not too clear how far advanced you are. Have you removed the blower motor assembly from the dash, opened it and removed the motor? Your new sealed bearings will be replacing the brass bushings on both ends of the the spindle. You need to bend up the little metal clips, slide the old bushes off, slide on the new ones, tap down so its seated properly and then rebend the clips to keep it in position. You will also need a small washer or two to act as a spacer. If I have time later I will try and find you some links with good instructions.
You might also consider just replacing the motor as they are now available in the aftermarket for less than 100 and can be found on ebay or aliexpress. I am saying because I fixed my blower motor close to 6 years ago now. Still works fine, but mine was only a bit over 4 and a half years old at the time and just starting to act up and make jackhammer type sounds occasionally.


----------



## dishgawd (Jan 8, 2018)

thanks for your post quadraria... I was following this thread looking at the post dates... then saw the last few which wer more current... I was hoping to find out a trick on getting the motor out of the housing without cutting/breaking the plastic... it is stuck in there pretty good. I put penetrating oil around the edges hoping it would seep down and loosen but it's dang stuck... I don't want to order the replacement motor until I get it out. And here I thought the blower asm was going to be the most difficult task. I will continue searching here for more info. tc... dg


----------



## MikeHJ (Mar 7, 2017)

dishgawd said:


> thanks for your post quadraria... I was following this thread looking at the post dates... then saw the last few which wer more current... I was hoping to find out a trick on getting the motor out of the housing without cutting/breaking the plastic... it is stuck in there pretty good.


Assuming you have removed the plastic fan blade, the trick is brute force (and removing the screw on the bottom)

First off, there is no secret other than the screw on the bottom. It is just a tight fit.

I sprayed penetrating oil everywhere I could and let it soak

I put a big screwdriver thru the screw hole onto the motor housing and pushed. I managed to move it 1/8". Sprayed more oil.

That gave me enough room to wiggle a flat screwdriver under the electrical connection housing and I pried

Finally, I put vise grips on the fan shaft, placed the unit under my feet and pulled straight up. Once it started sliding, it got easier.

After cleaning the inside of the plastic housing and the outside of the motor, it went back in a lot easier.


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

The only I would add to what MikeHJ said, is that if you have a heat gun use it on low setting to heat the plastic housing around the motor before trying to remove it. Comes out rather smoothly if you do that. If you don't have one try a blowdryer on high setting. Cannot remember but I probably heated it up as well when reinserting the fan motor into the plastic housing.

Actually in rereading what MikeHJ said I didn't need to use any oil. Just heated the plastic housing.


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Xtrail 06 blower motor noise - Nissanhelp.com Forums

Above is a link to the best thread on the matter


----------

